# what does everyone do for a living



## lucky lodge (Nov 21, 2011)

i have my own business

iam a mobile dog wash. .just love being out side with animal......


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2011)

I co-own a financial planning practice and have for the past 16 years. We focus on fee based money management, income planning, and guaranteed annuities. I also do a weekly radio show, the Financial Safari, that revolves around these things and how they can help people make sure their money lasts as long as they do. It's so much fun doing the radio show



... and I *love* what I do for a living! You can check out my professional life, and some prior radio shows, here on my business site: *www.smart-money.net*


----------



## sfmini (Nov 21, 2011)

I have worked for the state of Ohio for the past 26 years in Information Technology. Started out as a Programmer Analyst and my current title is Senior Business Analyst. Currently on loan to the MITS (Medicaid Information Technology System) project which just went live in August and have been doing full time password resets which believe it or not has been a refreshing break from all of the intense brain draining for the past several years. That work is slowing down so who knows what comes next, hoping to find some kind of lone work to do as that fits my Asperger's better than being a Business Analyst which involves meeting with our customers and digging to document what their exact business requirements are for new computer applications.

Government work doesn't pay as well as private industry would have but the benefits make up for that, as long as the rules don't change.

I was hoping to retire at 30 years but we will have to see how the economy goes.


----------



## Flying minis (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a Quality director with a major Pharmaceutical company (yup, that's me, I'm part of "Big Pharma"). Really like the company I work for, I work from home when I'm not traveling, and get to go to Europe about 5-6 times a year, New Jersey a couple times a year, and assorted other trips on occassion - gives me lots of frequent flyer miles! Love working at home, lets me set my own hours so I can maximize "horsey" time, and I have a great back up team of people who help me out when I'm traveling!


----------



## alongman (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a critical care flight paramedic - ride in a helicopter and see some pretty interesting things. Although I have a really great schedule, I want to stay home like Flying Minis........it's COLD outside.


----------



## 2minis4us (Nov 21, 2011)

After working most of my life I get to stay home now and do whatever I want




Kids are grown. Hubby works, we own a business.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 21, 2011)

I am an Air Traffic Controller for the Federal Aviation Administration. I love what I do, but I cant wait to retire...onlu 7.5 years to go.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 21, 2011)

wow some interesting jobs


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a retired pet groomer, and before grooming pets for over 20 years I was a Vet assistant and before that I worked in a animal lab working with rabbits for cures for diebetes, cancer and the like. Now I'm a stay at home horse caretaker, should I say slave laborer, I sometimes feel like the post office, in rain, sleet, snow, and hot sun I do my job, but what a lovely job, even if I don't get a pay check anymore. Hubby still works though and probably will never retire, someone has to pay to feed all the fur babies, cause they sure aren't selling in this economy.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 21, 2011)

I work in a large mortgage company. I am the lead scanner in the document management dept.


----------



## Genie (Nov 21, 2011)

Our unworkable acres are inhabited by miniature horses.(30 acres)

My husband formerly was a claims officer in the office of Ford Motor in Talbotville and I was a bank manager with Bank of Montreal.

After retirement from BMO I went to work at a credit union as a Senior Manager in sales and today I am still employed by the credit union on a contract basis sourcing business opportunities.

We have both reached our 70's so should be starting to take it easy soon.


----------



## jayne (Nov 21, 2011)

I get to stay home and work! I teach English for an on-line public high school. It's a great job where I get to work with so many different kinds of kids and help them reach their goal of graduating from high school. My schedule is flexible, so it works great with the demands of our little farm.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 21, 2011)

I work at a horse barn that does EAP (equine assisted psychotherapy) they have 19 horses big and little. I also clean a few houses to help pay for my critters. I love my jobs,flexable hours and I work for great people



.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 21, 2011)

After working at various jobs my whole adult life (actually since I was 15), which has included many different customer service-type jobs and owning my own video store for a few years, I have been a "stay at home fur-mom/wife" for the past year. I do plan to go to school, but need to officially become a Florida resident to do so and I haven't yet given up my Oregon driver's license...lol





Sometimes I do miss working (being around people), but I am also enjoying having time off, too.


----------



## djskid (Nov 21, 2011)

I work for two different Community Living associations supporting adults with developemental disabilities living in group homes.


----------



## anoki (Nov 21, 2011)

I run my own business and am a Saddler, though I stick to making strap goods (halters, bridles, girths, etc), saddle repairs & fittings and focus on the English disciplines.

Because the economy has been the pits the last few years, I have also started grooming and boarding more dogs than usual.

Most recently I started working for a neighbour. They milk 250 head twice a day, and are quite flexible on the days that they need me to work, so I'm able to work everything around everything else! It's nice and handy though...takes me as long to bike over there as it does to drive





~kathryn


----------



## tea cup (Nov 21, 2011)

I am a Registered Nurse in a spinal and orthopedic specialty hospital and manage the pre-op and post anesthesia care areas. My husband owns a meat processing plant on our property and is a competition BBQ cook, as well as having his own line of spice and marinade products which he sells online. It is wonderful having someone at home to check on the horses when I have someone that needs to be checked on during the day.


----------



## chandab (Nov 21, 2011)

My husband and I raise Red AngusX cattle and in addition I have a small on-line quilting supply business.

Previously, I did mostly service type jobs, and my last was as a bank teller (then I got married, moved to the middle of nowhere, so quit, as it was too far to drive and still have anything left after paying expenses).


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 21, 2011)

I always love these threads because someone always responds who has never responded before so it's always very cool!





I have a very boring job.




I am a Senior Project Manager for a very large, international, privately held financial services company in the IT department. I've been with this firm for 11 years but have been in IT as either a people or project leader for about 20 years. Before that I was a Business Analyst for a managed mental healthcare company. Loved that! Hate what I do now. I know Jill loves her job but I find finances to be extremely boring. I just do. Sad. But it pays the bills and keeps the horses in hay.







tea cup said:


> I am a Registered Nurse in a spinal and orthopedic specialty hospital and manage the pre-op and post anesthesia care areas. My husband owns a meat processing plant on our property and is a competition BBQ cook, as well as having his own line of spice and marinade products which he sells online. It is wonderful having someone at home to check on the horses when I have someone that needs to be checked on during the day.


Wilma, your hubby's BBQ stuff and line of spices and marinades sounds very interesting. Maybe PM me the website as we love new spices and marinades to try.


----------



## kristen_tg (Nov 21, 2011)

My husband and I own a game design studio. I'm the Managing Partner.

I was previously a marketing analyst for GE Capital.


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 22, 2011)

I own my own business- Photographer and Graphic Design! This is the best job I have ever hadI get to meet some great people, many from here!!

Lisa


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 22, 2011)

I became a stay at home mom this year. Previously, I managed a restaurant while I was pregnant, and prior to that worked doing tech support and customer service for apple ipods, iphones, computers, and software, and also worked as a cosmetologist and makeup artist in a very well known salon in Pittsburgh.

Hands down the hardest job I have ever had is being a Mom. Especially today....


----------



## Reble (Nov 22, 2011)

My husband and I are both retired and find we are doing great on our fixed income.

We have downsized so we do not have to give up what we have worked so hard for, in our retirement a hobby of 7 minis, 2 fallow deer and a few dogs tee hee. Cannot forget my grand kids.

Hope to have a few more years before we sell and than we hope to travel where the sun is always shinning.

Oh better stop thinking about that or I might sell tomorrow..


----------



## Davie (Nov 22, 2011)

I work as a Secretary in a branch of the Federal Government. Been at it for over 20 years now and will probably be here another 15 or so.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a freelance copywriter. The last time this thread came up I said I was a poker writer, but shortly thereafter Black Friday hit (in the poker community, the term refers to the day the DoJ shut down the three major poker brands). When all of Full Tilt's shady dealings were exposed, I couldn't feel good about my work anymore, especially since the biggest tournament blog I wrote was for FTP. I've gone back to writing sales copy for a handful of regular clients, and while it isn't as exciting I also don't have any ethical dilemmas about what I'm writing now. This year I also discovered that my husband likes crusty old stuff as much as I do, so since we are moving back to my hometown where half of Main Street is for sale, we are currently working out a business plan for starting our own antique store. In the meantime, we've been hitting two or three auctions a week and are doing some pretty hefty eBay selling.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 22, 2011)

Social worker for a local county agency. I'm beyond envious of those of you who work from home!!! My dream!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 22, 2011)

I retired in 2003 after 34 years with the state of CT, so have good health benefits for hubby & me, plus a pension. Then I started a consulting business (On Target Health Data) with federal and state contracts (all federally funded). I work from home, set my own hours & rates, pick my clients carefully, and LOVE what I do. I sit at my computer analyzing data and watching the minis out the window.

Bit of trivia- In my very first job, I worked on developing tests to be used in the Apollo 11 project to determine if the moon rocks contained any likely pathogens. The astronauts and everything they brought back were quarantined while the tests were run.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 22, 2011)

After leaving college I went to work for firstly a law firm and then for a catering equiptment distributor, but eventually realised that being 'inside' for work didn't suit me! So having had my own horse for several years, I decided to go somewhere to carve out a career with horses (always my first love). Qualified as an Instructor in 1960 (I'm old!!) and started my own stables, teaching and taking competition horses in at livery.

Changed tack when I got married and went into farming - milking cows and raising beef, plus the odd livery or two who stayed with me. Divorce changed things again and I slowly phased out the cows and returned to the horses, no riding lessons this time but competition horses, breeding and live in students that I trained for their horse exams plus helping them to find jobs when they came to the end of their course.

Changed again in the early 1990's when I purchased a small farm and ran a free range chicken unit (5000 egg layers) taking with me 4 old liveries (the horses were the old ones not the owners!) and purchased my FIRST MINIS






By 2000 the chickens had gone and I was on another small farm with some 25 minis (how come they manage to multiply so fast?) and two elderly horses of my own. Mid 2000's and my two big guys had crossed Rainbow Bridge to join the others who had passed before, my family had all joined me at the small farm and together with our now 36 minis we moved en masse to our present farm in Wales.

So you could say I'm a 'stay at home' person - hard work but I've loved every minute of it! Nowadays I'm 'retired' and daughter does most of the hard work - I just help where I can - interferring they call it. LOL!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 22, 2011)

I am one of the "lucky" ones I guess LOL! I get to stay home and be a horse mom and housewife



Pretty sure the barn is usually cleaner than the house though, Im not good at householdy chores



. I feel very fortunate to get to spend so much time with all my horses, dogs, and cats though!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 22, 2011)

Previously worked as a Sr. Account Executive for a major publication; now work in Communications for a well known company.

Liz N.


----------



## MBennettp (Nov 23, 2011)

I work for a fairly large retailer. I do the item entry and programming for their POS computers, I don't mind the job except I am in an office all day. I miss working in the stores with people. I do occasionally go to one of the stores if the manager is going to be out or if there is a major sale starting. I will be in one of their stores for Black Friday and Saturday then back to my office.

The good thing is that when I am in the office, I work 8-5 most days.

I used to own both a bakery and a restaurant but closed both in 2004. I miss the bakery but not the restaurant. I have worked for this company that I work for now since 2004.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 25, 2011)

I am disabled. Most of the time I can handle my condition. But, today, I did have to use my TENS unit. I could hardly breath. I would like to work part time and with as bad as my mother has gotten, I need to find something I can do from home. There are sites that I check daily. However, no luck yet.


----------



## dgrminis (Nov 25, 2011)

I am a chemist for a pharmaceutical company - have been there since I graduated College and hope to be there for some time yet.


----------



## twister (Nov 25, 2011)

I used to be an Insurance Broker for a large Corporation and I ran an insurance program for Seniors Facilities all across Ontario but I retired January 1, 2011 so I stay at home now and spend time with the horses and dogs. I teach retriever classes, to people who want to to run hunt tests or working certificates with their dogs and I also board dogs so I am not twiddling my thumbs lol.


----------



## bevann (Nov 26, 2011)

I am a former teacher for the last 55 years-a few years full time&many part time jobs.Didn't do it long enough to collect retirement just when I needed money for other things like my horse habit.I have had a weight loss business,sold real estate, owned a clothing store&bath shop in a resort area, owned my own construction company and built several spec houses(I did designs and blue prints by hand before computer aided drawings)and developed a residential neighborhood from part of my farm.I have had the Minis since 1988 and was breeding them while doing some of the other things.I plan to work at something until I am old and feeble.I'm not the type to sit around at the Senior center.From what I read on here, most of the forum members are the same kind of people.This is a very diverse and interesting group of people.I am enjoying reading about the great variety of occupations of our members.


----------



## Helicopter (Nov 28, 2011)

10 years retired and loving it. Now have the best job in the world......servant to all my 4 legged hairy friends.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 29, 2011)

I am a full time student at college working on microbiology and animal science majors. I work about 10 hours/wk in various research labs on campus, 20-30 hours/wk as a receptionist at a clinic, I try to do some vet 'shadowing' at least twice a month, and I manage/run the farm too. I am always running around doing something, but I love it. That being said, I'm a senior this year and can not WAIT to be done with school!


----------



## Shari (Nov 29, 2011)

I am an Artist and is one of the only things I can do now.

I used to train horse's at private barns and work at big Nurseries. Can no longer do either, but I do have my Art.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 29, 2011)

I was a paralegal for several law firms finally being able to stay at home and run the farm 24/7 a few years ago. I ran my own lesson barn here on my property teaching different riding disciplines from ages 5 to adult. I stopped teaching full time to enjoy showing my own horses. There is so much to do and at times I don't even know where the time has gone. Don't know how I did it juggling both working out of the house and running the farm but I did. For anyone who doesn't know, it's a full time job......and one that I LOVE!



I also enjoy making jewelry and working with gems/semi precious stones. My dogs, horses and livestock are so much happier with me here. Couldn't ask for it any other way. Oh and I also juggle a hubby that works hard for us and the electric company.


----------



## weebiscuit (Nov 29, 2011)

My husband and I are former high school teachers. For the last few years while we were teaching we started doing soil tests (perc tests) for new and replacement septic systems. We had to get licensed by the state to do this. It went so well that 13 years ago my husband decided to take early retirement from teaching, in order to extend our soil testing season into the fall and spring months. I quit my teaching job when he did. We went on to get licensed in other areas, such as Wetland Mitigation, Private On Site Waste Treatment Inspection, and Septic System Design.

We love being our own bosses. I go to all the sites with him. My job on site is to shoot all the elevations we need, and I dig the holes with the backhoe. We try to only work three days a week in the summer, but often end up working four, but we are always home no later than 3 PM and we never schedule jobs on Fridays, so we always have a three day weekend. We work so well together that we can go to a site, get the holes dug, the soils analyzed, the elevations shot, the houses and outbuildings all drawn up and be out of there in 90 minutes.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a stay-at-home farm husband




Prior to coming to the farm I worked as a sous chef for a high end catering company in Toronto. Before that I was a travel sales rep for the company that manages the Air Miles program (while doing both I was also a model and an actor..). I'm far busier here on the farm than I ever was having a "normal" 9-to-5 job. Cleaning, cooking, helping with daily chores on the farm, looking after the animals etc. I love it, though. And I know I'm lucky to be able to stay home.


----------



## mini horse mania (Dec 1, 2011)

I am Commercial Parts Pro at Advance Auto Parts- ASE certified- until the 16th of this month-been there 4 years. Was previosly a daycare teacher with a 2 year associates degree. I am 27 years old, have had cancer, hip surgery, I am trying to avoid surgery on my feet and legs. Not to mention a mommy to a 2 year old "lil man" and about 600 critters.

I am going to take it easy at home with the animals starting this month and see how long it lasts on one income. We raise pigs, goats, minis, rabbits, chickens and sell our meat, eggs, piglets etc. I do take in foster animals....I have a meat handlers liscense, and we eat what we grow....it is all raised organic and USDA. I am also an artist, I do wood burning, pet portraits, and paint cars to make ends meet.... My husband owns a tire/mechanic shop. My life is my animals, I couldnt live without them...

We are frugal- no TV for the past 5 years ( no time to watch it) and we do have internet and cell phones. we pay cash on the best we can afford to not go into debt and we live off the land. The way times are- you have to be cautious, and do as much as you can for yourself. I am a health nut when it comes to eating steriod pumped foods...thats why we started a farm with all organic grass fed animals. visit www.eatwild.com to see what I mean on that- i could go on all day!!


----------

